# What length are Pony sized/cob sized/full sized reins please?



## DidiR (14 November 2009)

I have a new pair of reins to sell on ebay, but they are not labelled, and I can't remember what size they would have been.
All my tack is at my yard, so nothing to compare them to - can anyone tell me what size approx any of the 3 standard sizes are?

Many thanks


----------



## Dubsie (14 November 2009)

I measured some recently as we had to get some new ones: from bit to buckle is 1m 15cm approx and they're about half an inch wide on the leather and almost 3/4 an inch on the rubber bit, and they're pony sized for an 11.2 Welsh Sec A. 
HTH


----------



## milliepops (14 November 2009)

My pony length reins are 48", full size are 54" and extra full 60".

Tack geek alert!


----------



## DidiR (15 November 2009)

Brilliant, thankyou!


----------

